# Hunter Safety class



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tonight (6-9 oclock) i had my first night of Hunter safety. I was ok i guess. We learned all the difffernt kinds of rifles, HH(hunter herassment), hunter ethics, and tree stand safety. i still have 3 more nights left to learn everything. If i dont pass the test on hunter safety i dont get me hunting liseence/permitt. Wish me luck on the test!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

How cool! I've always wanted to go shooting. Maybe I can get together with my father and his friend. They go shooting once in a while. He has like, 20 acres of land.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i took my hunters safety already. you learn what u need to - obviously  the test we have here is really easy. when i took it though i had already learned EVERYTHING two years before that because my bro taught me everything, so yeah. this year im bow hunting for white tails and hopefully elk and moose too!  im really excited. good luck on your test !! its really easy !!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I got my hunter safety when I was eight. The test is SUPER easy where I live. I only missed one, and I didn't go to the class, so if you payed attention, you should do great! =]

Good luck on the test.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am glad im 13 or else i would not be able to shot a gun only bow. My dad bought be a gun about 1 month ago. It a Mossburge shotgun, and its 20 Gage, AND it has a HUMONGOUS kick!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats so awesome! I love shooting guns. My father has a few really nice ones, and we would always set up soda cans and little plastic toys in my backyard, and shoot them when I was younger. REALLY fun! =)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Coollllll


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

thats how we target practice - with pop cans and water bottles and spray paint cans .
our 30/30 has alot of kick actually, me and my bro go hunting without a scope on it lol, just goold ole' iron sights :wink: its hard to shoot a white tail with no scope, not once you know how it works tho its good to learn with that first rather than a scope lol, i learned with a scope first haha .


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I learned with a scope as well. I was actually pretty good at hitting a target from afar. I dont know how well I could do it now though..... hehe


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

With my gun a shot 100 yard or 200 ICR


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck on the test .


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, well even with a .243 you can shoot 500 yards with a good scope


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks tama,
Racer-My target area at my house isnt that big. Its about 200-350 yards, and everytime i shoot i move the deer target farther out


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Racer-My target area at my house isnt that big. Its about 200-350 yards, and everytime i shoot i move the deer target farther out


thats great, u need to to get that boone and crockett buck !!!  and beat the typical Hanson buck  we have a few of those around my place, my bro and i saw some last year, and let me say, it is unbelievable. the hanson buck was shot in saskatchewan tho, which is nice cause thats where i live too !


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

tonight i will be on the range shooting a break action. And we will also be doing feild excersizes(tree stand safety, walking through swamps and brush, and crossing fences with a gun...SAFELY!)
ANd tomorow night is the test :'(


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, two days ago me and my bro were crossing over a fence and your supposed to have the clip out, the safety on, the gun unloaded and the action open with the bullets on the ground when crossing over... lets just say we did everything opposite, we had the clip in the gun with the action closed and just the safety on. when you cross over a fence, you ALWAYS pass the gun over to the next person ( if there is one ) with nothing in the chamber or anything. it was pretty funny cause we both went to hunters safety ( he is 24 and took it when he was 12 ) and did the wrong thing. goes to show how dumb we are around here


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL. Is the range shooting fun? And is the test easy?


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

well, the test we have here is super easy- its open book, but just cause something is open book, doesnt mean it is easy  lol, we never did range shooting....


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Mine was only 2 days long. First day was rifles, bows, and all the safety stuff. Next day was trapping. I passed my test with a 98%. I'm 17 now. Started when i was 12. I hunt for Deer (got 3 bucks and 4 does) Bear, ducks, geese, pheasent, rabbit, and turkey. I trap *****, foxes, cyotes, muskrats and beavers. I have 1 Rifle a Ruger M77 223, then my shotguns which are as following, 20 guage pump, 4-10 pump, 10 guage side by side, 12 guage, and my bow. I have a browning.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i have a browning bow too !  you should the see the size of the ***** i shot, they were 40 lbs each ! huge for ***** around here !


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i got my hunters safety two years ago. im 15 now, and im going bow hunting this september for white tails and rifle for elk. ive shot hundreds of gophers, lots of beavers, five *****, 20 magpies, and a whole bunch of other critters. hopefully this year ill get a nice bull elk


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome^^. Ok so i just got home and hour ago. And tonight, i did all the field thingys, but i did not want to shoot(cuz i can do that at home whenever). We got to see a lamb/sheep get gutted, and skinned. (no it was not a videos, it was live). And i didnt really care for that.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

gotta learn how to field dress tho !!  i know it doesnt gross me out haha


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I donesnt gross me out either, it was boring cuz i already know how to feild dress, my dad thought me when i was like 6


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, so what are you going hunting for this year ? when is your guys's white tail season ?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

DEER!!! And i dont know when it is


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hehe I can field dress! Most girls I know would run away where as I'll take my knife and just start. I have an ex who puked during it one time.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL^. I passed the test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome !!!! lol, just curious, what did you get haha


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I got two wrong


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

cool cool, well now you can go hunting eh


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

yay im so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, congrats!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Why thansk you!


----------

